# Happy Birthday lazersteve



## kurtak (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday Steve 8) 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: :!: :!: 

Kurt


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday Steve!

Dave


----------



## butcher (Sep 7, 2017)

Have a great birthday Steve.


----------



## chuckgambale (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy birthday Steve your posts and videos really helped me get interested and started in recovery and refining. Wish you many more.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday Steve!

I wish you a great day.

Göran


----------



## Shark (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 4metals (Sep 7, 2017)

Happy birthday Steve! The big five O, that's a milestone! Best of luck to you!


----------

